# UK spouse visa appeal



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I just need some advice on this. My wife's visa was refused due to no record of my employment with HMRC. We appealed the decision made by ECM in June and provided my p60 and accountant letter confirming the HMRC record is up to date. My wife received email in November and here is the exact copy
Dear Applicant 

The Entry Clearance Manager has reviewed your application or the Immigration Judge's appeal determination and you are requested to submit your passport to the Visa Application Centre at which your application was originally lodged. 
Please include a copy of your sponsor's leave to remain in the UK and your TB certificate. 
Mon - Fri
8.00 - 14.00 

IMPORTANT NOTES:

If we have asked your passport to be lodged at the Visa Application Centre then we will advise you by e-mail when your passport has been returned. You have 10 working days to collect your passport before it is returned to the BHC. 

the BHC takes no responsibility whatsoever for any actions, delays, charges or losses that result from relying upon an agent to process your application. 

This VFS service is strictly limited to receiving and forwarding your passport and associated documents. All queries must be directed to the BHC at [email protected] 

Do not call or write to the BHC for updates on this process until 8 weeks after the date of this communication.

My question is it a good news? Do we need to provide new TB test certificate because they have not mentioned whether they want a new TB test or just the copy which we supplied with the application (now more than 6 months). My wife never checked her email until today so will it going to effect on the decision as it is already almost 2 months since they have requested? 
Any reply would be really appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

This is a good news. Had you already received a hearing date or not. If not, then the ECO has already withdrawn the appeal. So just submit your wife passport as soon as possible.


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi, we never received any hearing date and my wife will submit her passport today including new TB test. Let's hope it's a good news. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

Had you submitted passport without any appointment?


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi, we never needed any appointments, went along to the vfs where the original application was made and submitted today.


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Got visa yesterday. Thanks everyone


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

Dear akashk

I had also submitted my passport with call letter at VFS. Now I received a mail from British Embassy New Delhi which is :

Your Reference: NEW DELHI / XXXXXXXX

13/02/2015 

Dear XXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

Thank you for your UK visa application. A decision has now been made on your application and has been despatched along with the documentation submitted.

The completed application has been dispatched to the Visa Application Centre for them to process and forward to you, in accordance with your instructions to them.

Yours sincerely
UK Visas and Immigration
Central Asia, South Asia and Turkey Region


PLEASE NOTE: This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. If you need to reply telephone the office dealing with your application, quoting your reference number ## VAF No. ##.


Had you also received the same mail from BHC New Delhi?


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi we got our visa now. You just wait for a couple of weeks and you will receive it too.


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

akashk said:


> Hi we got our visa now. You just wait for a couple of weeks and you will receive it too.


Had you not received your visa on 30 January as you in told in your previous post? I received this mail today after submitting passport with call letter on 9 February. Had you also received same mail from BHC New Delhi? Please tell me.

The mail is:
Your Reference: NEW DELHI / XXXXXXXX

13/02/2015 

Dear XXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

Thank you for your UK visa application. A decision has now been made on your application and has been despatched along with the documentation submitted.

The completed application has been dispatched to the Visa Application Centre for them to process and forward to you, in accordance with your instructions to them.

Yours sincerely
UK Visas and Immigration
Central Asia, South Asia and Turkey Region


PLEASE NOTE: This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. If you need to reply telephone the office dealing with your application, quoting your reference number ## VAF No. ##.


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi there, yes we already received our visa in January but we never received any emails instead vfs called us when they received post from bhs. Just contact the place where you submitted your passport next week to check if they received or not. Good luck!


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

Seems odd email send from BHC New Delhi. Just hoping VFS contact me on Monday. Had you check your mail again after submitting passport? Can you please tell me start and expiry date of your visa?


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

The email you received is a confirmation that they have dispatched your passport. Now just waiting game to receive the post. We received our visa in in 9 working days. Don't panic now it's my advice.


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

As I said, I never received any emails.


----------



## sahiba (May 6, 2015)

*Appeal process*

Hi All,

Following email may assist others. It is very hard to live separate from spouse. Pain that I have gone through, I always pray to god - no one should go through.

Spouse Visa [New Delhi] - Applied April 2014 [1st week]
Spouse Visa [New Delhi] - Reject April 2014 [2nd week]
Appeal Filed [UK] - 2nd week May 2014 [After 5 months]
Appeal Date received - 1st week of September 2014
Hearing Date - 1st week of December 2014 [After 3 months]
Appeal Result -1st week of March 2015
Call Letter Received - 2nd week of March 2015

Call letter received on 9th of march 2015. [passport received late from Indian Embassy that was sent for renew]

Passport submitted at Jalandhar VFS on 21st march 2015 after receiving REMINDER email from UKBA stating below-
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Entry Clearance Manager has reviewed the Immigration Judge’s appeal determination and you are requested to submit your passport to the Visa Application Centre at which your application was originally lodged. 
Please include a copy of your sponsor's leave to remain in the UK and your TB certificate. 

Mon – Fri [8.00 – 14.00] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jalandhar VFS said that BHC will contact within 10 days but I have heard nothing. This is 3rd week - still waiting

Not sure what will happen. Has anyone experienced any delay after appeal is allowed? 

Thanks,
Sahiba


----------



## sahiba (May 6, 2015)

*Appeal process*

Hi All,

Following email may assist others. It is very hard to live separate from spouse. Pain that I have gone through, I always pray to god - no one should go through.

Spouse Visa [New Delhi] - Applied April 2014 [1st week]
Spouse Visa [New Delhi] - Reject April 2014 [2nd week]
Appeal Filed [UK] - 2nd week May 2014 [After 5 months]
Appeal Date received - 1st week of September 2014
Hearing Date - 1st week of December 2014 [After 3 months]
Appeal Result -1st week of March 2015
Call Letter Received - 2nd week of March 2015

Call letter received on 9th of march 2015. [passport received late from Indian Embassy that was sent for renew]

Passport submitted at Jalandhar VFS on 21st march 2015 after receiving REMINDER email from UKBA stating below-
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Entry Clearance Manager has reviewed the Immigration Judge’s appeal determination and you are requested to submit your passport to the Visa Application Centre at which your application was originally lodged. 
Please include a copy of your sponsor's leave to remain in the UK and your TB certificate. 

Mon – Fri [8.00 – 14.00] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jalandhar VFS said that BHC will contact within 10 days but I have heard nothing. This is 3rd week - still waiting

Not sure what will happen. Has anyone experienced any delay after appeal is allowed? 

Thanks,
Sahiba


----------

